# Reasons for choosing a particular Cruze trim?



## Beaker (Mar 21, 2012)

Wanted a manual and the best mileage. Hence Eco.


----------



## OnlyTaurus (Mar 20, 2012)

Lol well, 

I wanted the turbo. Bye LS.
Wanted a manual. Bye LTZ.
Wanted RS and Allstar packages. Bye Eco.
I'm not one that cares for leather. Bye 2LT.

See where I'm at? haha. Though I was thinking about sucking it up over the leather, because I do admire 4-wheel discs. But in the end I went with the 1LT, and I'm very happy with it.


----------



## TacoMEDIC (Mar 10, 2012)

The Eco A/T had all the standard options that I wanted. Fuel economy was also a big factor.


----------



## Patman (May 7, 2011)

I wanted a car bigger than the Civic I traded in(any one of the 5) I wanted a manual and did not want to spend 1000s more for the cruise and wheels. Did not like the idea of a small turbo charged engine. Ergo I bought the LS besides it was the only manual the dealer had on the lot at the time. No regrets


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

I wanted a Manual and mpg. Thus the ECO for me. Turns out that I also like the ECO wheels and overall appearance of the ECO the best of all the trims.


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

I wanted the best fuel economy I could get and the quickest and most sporty Cruze available. The Eco MT fit the bill. The manual trans alone is 80lbs less than the auto. Including that, the car weighs in at around 2930lbs, which is a good chunk lighter than the rest of the Cruzes. Standard with the lip spoiler, lowered suspension, and forged alloy wheels made this the best choice. My buddy thinks so too, since he bought a Cruze Eco MT as well, from the same dealer too, only in blue granite metallic.


----------



## ChevyCruzeLTZ (Apr 7, 2011)

I wanted leather power seats and 4 wheel disc brakes, would have preferred the manual but you can't get leather with a stick so I settled for the auto. When I added the options I wanted to the LT's it was equal to or more than the LTZ so I went with the LTZ.


----------



## SlvrECObullet (Feb 21, 2012)

I wanted the turbo.... I wanted the best mpgs.... and I wanted the MT.... so it was the only manual they had on the lot so I got the ECO obviously. Plus side it was the exact exterior color I wanted and had the fogs that were a must! NO REGRETS!.... except that I didnt custom order my ECO with the very precise options I wanted.... I didnt want to wait.

Sent from my SCH-I500 using AutoGuide.com App


----------



## Dale_K (Jul 16, 2011)

I almost always buy the lowest trim level. I like the feeling I got a good price and therefore I scan the newspaper car ads every week. Most of the time the fantastic prices turn out to be base model cars. Right now there are Cruze LS models advertised at $14,999. I bought a base model GM pickup a couple of years ago at the same price point. Those are both a lot of vehicle for the money. The work truck pickup makes the Cruze seem like a luxury vehicle with the power windows and remote locking.


----------



## sciphi (Aug 26, 2011)

I wanted MPG's, a manual, lots of torque, and more sporting disposition for the twisty roads I have to frequent. So, Eco MT.


----------



## ErikBEggs (Aug 20, 2011)

My car is a replacement for the vehicle I was driving before. My fathers black Infiniti I30. Came with auto climate control, nice V6 engine, leather interior, heated seats, the works!

So I went straight to the penthouse LTZ. RS package and Sunroof were a MUST, threw out the Ecos and LS. Wanted those 4 wheel discs, so I was between a 2LT and LTZ. LTZ had nicer wheels and tires and auto climate control. Bye 2LT! Hence, the LTZ was born. Found a black one on the lot. Only found 3 LTZs total in a 100 mile radius I bought mine at the height of the Cruze's glory!



XtremeRevolution said:


> I wanted the best fuel economy I could get and the quickest and most sporty Cruze available. The Eco MT fit the bill. The manual trans alone is 80lbs less than the auto. Including that, the car weighs in at around 2930lbs, which is a good chunk lighter than the rest of the Cruzes. Standard with the lip spoiler, lowered suspension, and forged alloy wheels made this the best choice.


In the spirit of friendly competition, the LTZ is actually more "sporty" than the Eco. I will concede the gas mileage, but the LTZ is the only Cruze trim to outhandle its European counterparts. Fat sticky tires give it significantly better slalom and skipad scores, and the automatic turbo's broader powerband and aggressive gearing erase the weight benefit in acceleration. The fastest Cruze times on the forum are all held by Automatic Cruzes . Throw in some 4 wheel disc brakes and *regular* rolling resisting tires, and the LTZ trumps all the Cruze's in breaking distance too by quite a bit.

Of course, I'm dying to race an Automatic Eco on the strip. Hopefully boats4life will bring his ass to the dragstrip so we can race, LOL.


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

I'd love to race a stock vs stock cruze, eco vs manual and check actual braking distances. With such a heavy weight bias toward the front, I can hardly see rear brakes making *that* much of a difference. While the gearing is different, keep in mind that the manual does put significantly more power to the ground. The lighter wheels are easier to get moving, and once the LRR tires wear out, those can be replaced with something more sticky. 

What handles better around a corner? An Eco MT weighing 2930lbs or an LTZ AT weighing 3230? You're looking into a 300lb difference there. Kind of a big deal. Show up to an autocross track and the lighter cars almost always perform better than the heavier ones, even stock.


----------



## newcruzer17 (Feb 8, 2012)

The primary reason I was asking was to see what other folks found valuable/desirable in the Cruze, because I am so happy with my '12 Cruze Eco MT that I am looking to get another one, maybe the LTZ. 

WHen I purchased the Eco I was disappointed that GM thought drum brakes were lighter (or whatever they thought.) I wish it had 4-wheel disks, but since I'm not racing I don't really have to worry about fade. There are always trade-offs. (If I wanted something sporty, I would have purchased a Camaro; big motor, lots of torque, cheaper than a 'Vette.) But given the price of gas and other (future) national economic considerations, mileage was foremost to me. 

I was pretty sure everyone would be happy with the car they purchased, all the ones I drove were solid cars, although at the time I couldn't see the price difference for an LTZ vs the mileage difference. It is very interesting hearing the different reasons for your choice. While I am extremely happy with the Eco MT, I could (possibly) be convinced that other features would make me purchase something getting 10 mpg less. 

In any event, I value all ya'lls input towards my decision on a second Cruze.


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

Part of the reason for the drum brakes is that they don't drag. Disc brakes will always drag a very small amount, while drum brakes won't. It was both a cost saving and a fuel economy increasing feature. This is the first car I've owned with drum brakes in the rear and I honestly can't say I notice a difference. It stops better than all of my other cars, although that may be greatly due to the fact that it's at least 300lbs lighter than the rest of them. 

If you want a faster car, buy a faster car, don't buy another Cruze.


----------



## ErikBEggs (Aug 20, 2011)

XtremeRevolution said:


> I'd love to race a stock vs stock cruze, eco vs manual and check actual braking distances. With such a heavy weight bias toward the front, I can hardly see rear brakes making *that* much of a difference. _*While the gearing is different, keep in mind that the manual does put significantly more power to the ground*_.


Its more brakes + the better tires. And the manual puts no more power to the ground than the automatic. The powerbands are slightly different. Peak torque in the 1.4 Auto comes at 1850 RPMs, it takes until 2,500 RPMs to kick in on the manual. 

Car and Driver confirms that the LT and Eco both run 8.0 seconds 0-60 time, and lists the Eco as the "second quickest Cruze trim." The tires hurt more than they help in a drag setting, with less grip off the line. Of course, I can't trust them too much because they have the LT at 8.0 seconds and the LTZ at 8.9 seconds, LMAO. The difference in gearing makes up the weight difference. The highest recorded skidpad I could find was 0.84g for the Eco. The LTZ holds a 0.85g+ on the skidpad in every review. Again, its the tires being more important than the weight.

I mean, neither of these cars are going to blow anyone away on the track. The Eco certainly will feel more sporty due to the manual transmission, but the actual 'sporty' bias isn't supported in tests over the other 1.4 Cruze trims.


----------



## foranpdx (Apr 5, 2012)

I drove the 1LT MT, the LS Automatic and the ECO Automatic. I then went back and drove the 1LT MT again, and it felt the best to me out of all the other trims. I've had it for almost 2 weeks, and I"m very happy with it.  Another reason that I chose the manual transmission is that I want my kids to learn how to drive a MT.


----------



## beachbum1970 (Feb 3, 2011)

A couple of reasons why I choose the LS over the LT. First, I love the two-tone SEATS on the LS. On the LT, the light grey seats are ALL light grey, front, sides, back, and they clash with the black center armrest and black carpeting. On the LS, the seats are covered in a two-tone black/grey which I think looks way nicer.

Also I'm not a fan of leather steering wheels. After a few years they become very shiny and slippery (but I must say, the leather steering wheel in the Cruze looks fantastic!) The LS is the only model that doesn't have the leather steering wheel. 

The only thing I miss on the LS is the cruise control.


----------



## jaszypoo (Dec 1, 2011)

Wanted the most basic AT. Turbo as well. Noob driver. Never driven manual. No frills + on a tight budget being a young driver. LT it is! Just the way I like it 
Cruise control is a plus. Could do without, but it helps. Added connectivity package for the usb port, BT and steering wheel audio controls!


----------



## blk88verde (Apr 30, 2011)

Selected an ECO MT and very happy with it. Wanted the highest fuel mileage Cruze. I appreciate the lower weight, improved aerodynamics, LRR tires and ECO gearing that make the ECO so fuel efficient. The ECO is solid and seems pretty tossable when it comes to handling, pick the right gear and it moves out quickly.


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

Wife wanted electrically heated seats, we both wanted a manual transmission. I wanted leather, four wheel disk brakes, and a spare tire with a jack. As well as a light colored car to reflect heat with a light colored interior.

We got the 2LT with just the leather option that also included all the other options, felt is was a good deal for a thousand extra that had a better radio, electric seats, power driver seat, spare tire, and a jack. Only other option was a 15 buck extra charge for a plastic front bumper license plate bracket. Didn't want that, but required by our state. Also wanted the 1.4 L turbo.

What is even more interesting is getting stuck with stuff I didn't want. I didn't want, remote entry, tire monitoring system, power windows, ABS, traction control, anti-thief, and ten air bags. Nothing but potential and very costly items that do very little for convenience or safety. Repairing or replacing these items can cost more than what you paid for the car. That doesn't make any sense.


----------



## DCfromSTP (Mar 26, 2012)

I got the 2011 LT1 1.4l turbo and I wish I would have took my time. Don’t get me wrong I love my Cruze just wish I got everything I wanted. At the time of purchase I needed a car(my old broke down) The main things I would like that I don’t have was the Nav system and USB, Leather Seats and not as big of a deal but would like a sunroof. I called my dealer yesterday told him I’m looking to trade mine in for a lt2 or ltz told him the main reasons and this is what he told me. They will do heated leather seats for $1500 and a moon roof for $1100 for nav he said better off getting aftermarket because the factory ones will coast more. If I where to trade in my car for an lt2 I would be looking at about $6000 more then what I paid for my cruze. Long run it’s cheaper for me to get what I want added rather then trading up.

Edit: that was from a 2011 lt to a 2012 lt2 they did not have any 2011 lt2 on the lot.


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

We waited six weeks to get what we wanted and one with 2 miles on the odometer, 5 when we picked it up, mechanic drove it a mile and a half up the road, turned around and came back. Was there watching him.

I sure didn't want to pay a thousand extra for two GPS chips and a touch screen. Actual component cost is about three bucks. Hey been doing this for thirty years. Then have to lay out $180.00 for a map upgrade.

Did this instead.

View attachment 4614


Garmin 5" 1450LMT is live traffic, 5" screen, and free updates for 130 bucks at Target. Made a special bracket and hard wired it in, fully reversible. So far got three full map updates, for free. And can unclip it and use it in my boat and motorhome in two seconds, even walk in the woods or downtown Chicago.

Paid twenty bucks for perfecting fitting splash guards and twenty-three bucks for perfectly fitting matching really thick rubber floor mats at Fleet Farm. Largest expense was 89 bucks for full door moldings, exactly the same color at the car. Already seen a lot of these cars with banged up doors from those idiots that park six inches from you.

Really can't go ape over paying 150 bucks for floor mats, that's just me, throwaway items anyway.

First time I drove it at night on dark Wisconsin roads, this is no good, so laid out 13 bucks for those Sylvania 30% brighter headlamps, that made a huge difference. NTSHA is far more interested in glare, my interest is not hitting a deer. If carrying something questionable in the trunk, just lay down a piece of plastic and toss it when done.


----------



## DCfromSTP (Mar 26, 2012)

NickD said:


> Garmin 5" 1450LMT is live traffic, 5" screen, and free updates for 130 bucks at Target. Made a special bracket and hard wired it in, fully reversible. So far got three full map updates, for free. And can unclip it and use it in my boat and motorhome in two seconds, even walk in the woods or downtown Chicago.


This is what I have been thinking of doing but I do not know much on how to hard wire. If you could pm me on how to do this or anyone else that knows would be awsome. Also how did you make the custome holder I like that spot.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

DCfromSTP said:


> This is what I have been thinking of doing but I do not know much on how to hard wire. If you could pm me on how to do this or anyone else that knows would be awsome. Also how did you make the custome holder I like that spot.


I put a mount for my Android phone in the car and use the power outlet just below the gear shift for power and a 3.5 mm jack cable for the phone's music player and navigation directions plugged into the aux jack in the between seat storage compartment. This puts the phone below the center vents, on the passenger side of the center console and far enough above 5th gear so it's not in my way.


----------



## Beachernaut (Mar 27, 2012)

My new car decision was based on quite a few factors. 

I chose the Cruze because I'm kind of a GM guy, Dodge/Chrystler and import makers didn't have anything that I really liked, and the local Ford place treated me great until they found out I wasn't spending $30k+. I was replacing an 02 Chevy Blazer that got 15mpg on a good day, so any of the cars in this class would've been an improvement. The 1 thing I wanted was a manual. I love to drive, and a manual just adds to the driving experience.

I went to the dealer and they had 5 or 6 Cruzes. I test drove a Black auto LTZ, the Burnt brown (surprisingly good looking color in person) manual, and a white auto before settling on my Blue Granite Eco MT. Although I did like the cars with autos, I like driving the manual. I've replaced quite a few auto trans, and don't feel comfortable with them over 100k miles (we generally go 200k+ miles on our cars). The dealership gave me what I was asking for trade on my Blazer, knocked $700 off MSRP on my Cruze, and threw in a set of all weather floor mats. I ended up with a car I really enjoy, and I stayed well under my budget. Although I was looking for a Blue Topaz color, I'm very happy with the Blue Granite.

The real kicker was the 65 mile drive home. With the cruze set at 80mph, I got 39mpg.


----------



## PatsRS (Apr 3, 2012)

I had been looking at the Eco for the longest time and when it came down to it I really didn't want a manual transmission. I also did not like the scant options available on that trim.They had a Victory Red RS I and liked it immediately. I had a 2010 VR Camaro I loved the color. The plus was the All Star Package with the sun roof and the Pioneer stereo, which is a really great system. I drove home from the dealership listening to Pink Floyd on XM and was blown away.


----------



## Nobody (Feb 12, 2012)

I wanted a turbo, the RS package was pleasing, and I wanted black leather interior and a sun roof.


BAM! LTZ RS


----------



## newcruzer17 (Feb 8, 2012)

NickD said:


> Wife wanted electrically heated seats, we both wanted a manual transmission. I wanted leather, four wheel disk brakes, and a spare tire with a jack. As well as a light colored car to reflect heat with a light colored interior.
> 
> We got the 2LT with just the leather option that also included all the other options, felt is was a good deal for a thousand extra that had a better radio, electric seats, power driver seat, spare tire, and a jack. Only other option was a 15 buck extra charge for a plastic front bumper license plate bracket. Didn't want that, but required by our state. Also wanted the 1.4 L turbo.
> 
> What is even more interesting is getting stuck with stuff I didn't want. I didn't want, remote entry, tire monitoring system, power windows, ABS, traction control, anti-thief, and ten air bags. Nothing but potential and very costly items that do very little for convenience or safety. Repairing or replacing these items can cost more than what you paid for the car. That doesn't make any sense.


I could not agree more. I love my Eco MT but certainly would have liked to have some more options available.
Love the manual trans, really wanted 4-wheel disks brakes though. Didn't want the OnStar, had no choice.
I would like the heated seats, power seats, spare tire and jack. How do you say "FAT CHANCE"?


----------



## GoldenCruze (Dec 18, 2011)

I was initially set on getting an Eco. After test driving one I decided that I would prefer the AT over the long haul. Drove a couple Cruzes on the dealers lot and discussed things with the sales guy. He steered me over to the Gold Mist 2LT that I bought. It had everything added that I wanted except for the fog lights. I got the power heated leather seat, along with the leather trim, all cream colored. Didn't really like the cloth dash. Four wheel disk, remote start (great on below freezing days!) and didn't have any other add ons that I didn't want to pay for. Nice to have heated seats on cold days. Power seat is great on long trips because making minor adjustments can relieve pressure points, along with the leather upgrade offering a little more padding. I have received only compliments on the looks of the car. And the mileage is beating the EPA estimate.

Oh, and a spare! That's important to me.


----------



## fastdriver (Jan 7, 2011)

​Since I'm kind of a gadget freak, I usually go for the top of the line models that have all the bells and whistles.


----------



## jimmyfogg (Apr 8, 2012)

Didn't feel the extra price for the LTZ was justified to me. Actually the only options I REALLY wanted were the factory navigation and Pioneer stereo and the sunroof. Because there were no cars in my area that had both of those options in manual, I settled for the auto. Gonna miss the 6-speed, but not going to miss the shifting. The bonus is I got the remote start. I'm a geek, so toys like that, the nav, bluetooth and USB port for my iPhone will be enough. Picked the LT+ and the RS appearance package was a must for the four-wheel disc brakes and fog lights, like the 18" wheels, and the rims associated with them, I think they fit the car perfectly. I wanted the connectivity package, but the two cars that closest matched what I wanted and were available quick-time had the convenience package as well, so I will enjoy the auto-dimming mirror in addition to the lights in the vanity mirrors (really?!). 

Not gonna miss the leather except for cleaning, but I did get the jet black/sport red cloth. I only ever had the heated seats on in the G35 to take off the immediate chill, but even on low it was uncomfortable. Will be interesting to use the OnStar RemoteLink app.


----------



## Record_player (Nov 16, 2011)

The auto is still 6 speed. 

As for my pick. Went LTZ RS. 
RS required for looks. Def WAY better
LTZ for all the extras.


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

LS, it was what i could afford at the moment, without being retarded.


----------



## doc03 (May 18, 2011)

Bought the 2LT, didn't want the low profile tires because they wear fast and I wastold they are usless
in snow.


----------



## CHEVYCRUZE RS (Mar 29, 2011)

I wanted good mpg and a car that wouldnt allow me to get speeding tickets...........


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

CHEVYCRUZE RS said:


> I wanted good mpg and a car that wouldnt allow me to get speeding tickets...........


Rest assured, you can get plenty of speeding tickets in a Cruze. :tongue:


----------



## ErikBEggs (Aug 20, 2011)

CHEVYCRUZE RS said:


> I wanted good mpg and a car that wouldnt allow me to get speeding tickets...........


They use MPG in Toronto? 



doc03 said:


> Bought the 2LT, didn't want the low profile tires because they wear fast and I wastold they are usless
> in snow.


One of those know it all salesmen? Smh...


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

There is a small amount of truth to them being crap in the snow. I've experienced this personally on my Bonneville GXP. 18x8 rims with 235 wide tires. Absolutely terrible in the snow. Tried two sets of tires on that car and even with full tread, you couldn't get around. I suppose some of it had to do with the car's 3800lb curb weight and relatively even weight distribution, but it was still disappointing.


----------



## newcruzer17 (Feb 8, 2012)

Don't want speeding tickets? Don't get a red one! The cops hate red cars.


----------



## doc03 (May 18, 2011)

ErikBEggs said:


> They use MPG in Toronto?
> 
> 
> 
> One of those know it all salesmen? Smh...



No was told by an owner of an LTZ that those tires were useless in the snow. Also read in the owners manual that they wear faster and the sidewalls are more susceptible to damage. They also cost nearly double what the tires on the LTZ cost. So I went for the 2 LT


----------



## ErikBEggs (Aug 20, 2011)

doc03 said:


> No was told by an owner of an LTZ that those tires were useless in the snow. Also read in the owners manual that they wear faster and the sidewalls are more susceptible to damage. They also cost nearly double what the tires on the LTZ cost. So I went for the 2 LT


Hmmm I can't comment. 'Twas one of the mildest winters over here ever. Car seemed fine in the snow to me.... I dont even know how long tires are supposed to last.. but mine had virtually no signs of wear after 15,000. I go 38-40 psi cold (44 psi max sidewall rating)


----------



## SlvrECObullet (Feb 21, 2012)

newcruzer17 said:


> Don't want speeding tickets? Don't get a red one! The cops hate red cars.


I've only every gotten pulled over in my 2 previous red vehicles i've owned and gotten tickets. Never got pulled over in any of my other vehicles except my truck for speeding 45 in a 35(Death Valley National Park, CA), but got out of the ticket Easy Peasy. That is why I will never own a Red car again, and I really dont like red anymore as a color for a vehicle... That is why mine is Silver! (plus it was the only ECO 6M/T they had on the lot. HEHE)


----------



## Record_player (Nov 16, 2011)

I got pulled over going 132km/h in a 90 in a bright red 94 civic si. Got off with a warning.


----------



## jimmyfogg (Apr 8, 2012)

Red vehicles do stand out, but if highway patrol wants to pull you over, they're going to pull you over. I'll take my chances in Victory Red! As far as my experience, I've only been pulled over in grey vehicles.


----------



## fastdriver (Jan 7, 2011)

SlvrECObullet said:


> I've only every gotten pulled over in my 2 previous red vehicles i've owned and gotten tickets. Never got pulled over in any of my other vehicles except my truck for speeding 45 in a 35(Death Valley National Park, CA), but got out of the ticket Easy Peasy. That is why I will never own a Red car again, and I really dont like red anymore as a color for a vehicle... That is why mine is Silver! (plus it was the only ECO 6M/T they had on the lot. HEHE)


I really don't think it's the color of the car. It's the driver not obeying the law. I have NEVER gotten stopped in ANY of my RED cars!


----------



## ChevyCruzeLTZ (Apr 7, 2011)

doc03 said:


> Bought the 2LT, didn't want the low profile tires because they wear fast and I wastold they are usless
> in snow.


I absolutely love the low profile tires on my LTZ (michelin pilot's), over 20,000 miles and you can barely see any wear, the traction is great dry or wet. I drive 100miles/day so I did get Blizzak's for the winter so I can't say much about them in the snow. I can say when it's time for a new set I don't think I'll even consider any other tire.


----------



## gman19 (Apr 5, 2011)

ChevyCruzeLTZ said:


> I wanted leather power seats and 4 wheel disc brakes, would have preferred the manual but you can't get leather with a stick so I settled for the auto. When I added the options I wanted to the LT's it was equal to or more than the LTZ so I went with the LTZ.


33

This ^^....plus the Cruze was my first NEW car since 1994, I wanted it all!


----------



## newcruzer17 (Feb 8, 2012)

Just joking about red cars! I had a '59 Vette (red of course) in which I was stopped for doing 135 in a 45 (mph not km/h) in Southern Colorado. The State police officer was not so much interested in my speed but he wanted a closer look at the car! No ticket! Just a verbal (not even written) warning. That was 45 years ago however. Cops have no sense of humor (or awe) today. A case in point was in my (red of course) '02 Mustang 5.0. I got a ticket for a 'California' stop at a stop sign. No traffic for miles, except for the hidden officer. 
One other thought on speeding tickets; if you never have received one you either don't drive fun cars or you are extremely lucky! 
I love red cars, but my Cruze Eco is BLUE!


----------



## fastdriver (Jan 7, 2011)

Just lucky! Seems that the state troopers in CT are NEVER on the same roads that I'm on!


----------



## newcruzer17 (Feb 8, 2012)

That's cool, because the last time I looked, there is nowhere in the US that you can drive LEGALLY over 75 mph! I used to like to go fast, now I'm happy to get there safely. (old guy!)


----------



## ErikBEggs (Aug 20, 2011)

newcruzer17 said:


> That's cool, because the last time I looked, there is nowhere in the US that you can drive LEGALLY over 75 mph! I used to like to go fast, now I'm happy to get there safely. (old guy!)


After I discovered TWO dragstrips within an hour of my current position, my need for speed is satisfied. I can pay my $15 and run myself to hearts content. Out there on the road, there is no longer a reason to go past the speed limit.

Oh by the way, they just changed the posted speed limit to 85 in parts of western Texas. Remind me never to go there!


----------



## newcruzer17 (Feb 8, 2012)

ErikBEggs said:


> Oh by the way, they just changed the posted speed limit to 85 in parts of western Texas. Remind me never to go there!


Gee whiz! I wonder what the wind resistance factor is at 85? Talk about fuel mileage. Must be an IQ thing. :signs015:


----------



## ErikBEggs (Aug 20, 2011)

newcruzer17 said:


> Gee whiz! I wonder what the wind resistance factor is at 85? Talk about fuel mileage. Must be an IQ thing. :signs015:


LOL. The funny thing is, even with 75+ mph speed limits, most people disregard the speed limit. (most) People dont drive faster than 75 mph (which was the opposition for approving the speed limit change, along with deaths)


----------



## amalmer71 (Apr 5, 2012)

Because my wife said it's what she wanted.


----------



## newcruzer17 (Feb 8, 2012)

amalmer71 said:


> Because my wife said it's what she wanted.


That is a very good reason indeed!

When I was looking at new cars, I seriously entertained the thought of a hybrid or even a pure electric. I also considered and drive the Elantra and the Focus. I drove the Cruze 1.8 auto, and a couple of other makes too worthless to name (for the price). I wanted a car that got good mileage, up in the 40's, without spending a lot of cash. I got it!

My '12 Eco MT at $20k gives me 46+ mpg so far as an average for the 4 months I have had the car. It handles well, accelerates nicely onto the freeway (unlike the non-turbo cars I test drove; (I live at 6,000' msl), is quiet inside, good visability all around the car, and looks good too. 

And my wife liked the Topaz Blue!


----------



## R1XSTA (Aug 30, 2011)

I chose the SRIV. Purely because of the DVD player as factory, and the leather seats.

As well as the factory bodykit, it was a dead set easy choice.


----------

